# There a problem with site lag lately?



## Rev2010 (Oct 29, 2013)

Been noticing the past day or two both at home and at work when I click links to threads/posts there's several seconds "wait" time before it proceeds and loads. Often Firefox says "Waiting for sevenstring.org". As mentioned, it happens at two different locations, both with super fast broadband and through different browsers.

*EDIT - clicking post on this thread took nearly 20 seconds to finally post.


Rev.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 29, 2013)

it works well for me all the time.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 29, 2013)

Erick Kroenen said:


> it works well for me all the time.



Well thanks, but that doesn't help. Judging by your sign up date and amount of posts you use the forum a lot less than I do. Was hoping for some site admins to chime in. It took 15 seconds from clicking this thread just now till I got in. My work broadband is a gigabit connection, maxes out all the usual speedtests out there. At home I have Fios and always test at 58mbps down and 39mbps up. I use both Linux and Windows 7 and experience the lags with both. And it's only been the past 1-2 days. BTW, it's intermittent. It doesn't happen everytime I click a thread or post, but every few times. 


Rev.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Oct 29, 2013)

i get in and out the whole day, but i don't post much, sorry for not being helpful


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 29, 2013)

Works fine for me, been modding via my phone all day.


----------



## Sephael (Oct 29, 2013)

only times it has been slow for me is when I can tie it directly to a crappy internet connection at my friends, and even then not bad. Maybe it is a node that you have to go through that has been acting up?


----------



## tedtan (Oct 30, 2013)

It's been slow for the last couple of days for me, too, and like in your case, it's been intermittent as well. Sometimes I haven't been able to load a page at all, then five minutes later it's been fine. So far, it seems OK today.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Rev! Next time it happens run trace route on your windows machine (not sure how to do so on Linux box) - go to run, type in cmd - when the DOS box comes up put in:

tracert sevenstring.org 

and let it run through the hops. It could be that one of the hops between you and the forums is the culprit - if all the hops clear in a reasonable amount of time, 10-40ms, it would point towards a database or other connection issue with the site at that particular time. 

Internet connectivity, as I'm sure you know, is very difficult to troubleshoot - especially when it's intermittent and only happening to a select group.

Not sure what times you are having this issue but I have run into database errors and time outs in the wee hours - I assumed it was due to the server running backups.


----------



## Rev2010 (Oct 30, 2013)

Well it's been fine all day today, so as of now it's acting fine again.

@Daf57 - in Linux the command is simply traceroute  


Rev.


----------

